# Apisto-What worms are these? Or are they worms?



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

This is the third forum I've posted on, and no help so far. My Cockatoo Apisto has a red lump on her anal area that has tiny reddish "bristles" sticking out of it. It looks so sore! I don't know what to do for her. She is still eating, but looks thinner and looks to be breathing harder. I used a dose of Prazi-Pro yesterday and today. She still looks the same, and I don't think she's passed any worms. Could this be Camallanus worms? Also, I researched online and found that Fenbendazole would be more likely to help than Praziquantel. So I ordered some today. I hope she makes it until I get it. Can I use it when there's already Prazi-Pro in the tank, or would that be dangerous? (There's an angel fish in there too, and I know they are sensitive). Someone please help! Here are a few pics of her. They aren't the best, but they give you an idea. Thank you!

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't say if it is or is not camalanus but you need to get this info to inkmaker.Charles has levamisole which is the chosen cure for camalanus.
Even if it is not camalanus there is a good chance(maybe your best chance) that Charles could ID this for you.
This should be a link to his website;
Tropical Fish Information


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes contact Charles, and show the photos. I think it is the camallanus worms though. If so, treat fast. And treat all tanks.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you so much, guys! And I will contact Charles right away.


----------

